# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Cfare cmimi ka ky cel ne Tr?

## Mr-Bledi

Pyetja mund te duket jasht normave, por desha te dij ne dyqanet e tr nje nokia Lumia 720 sa kushton, cmimi me i mire  i mundshem, se ne internet ne faqet shqiptare kane cmime qesharake... nqs ndokush din ndonje adrese ne tr te na e thote ketu ose ne mesazh privat, 
flm...

----------

